
Uber launches on-demand grocery delivery in Latin America and Canada - champagnepapi
https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/7/21315159/uber-grocery-delivery-launch-cornershop-latin-america-canada
======
anonms-coward
Why does uber think they can do a better job that focused companies whose main
business is grocery retail. Uber doesn't even have another profitable business
to subsidize their grocery business while starting.

